

The elevator pitched me a curve ball... - racso
http://ocastaneda.weblog.tudelft.nl/2008/05/27/elevator_pitch_ing_curveballs

======
sammyo
Old riddle: How do you get to Carnegie Hall?

Practice, practice, practice.

